# 12x48 Standard Modern lathe -$2850 Seattle area



## Glenn Brooks

Selling my 1950 Utilathe. $2850, located in the Seattle area, Washington.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/d/12x-48-standard-modern-1950/6569892355.html

Thanks for looking!

Glenn


----------



## Z2V

Glenn, it looks like you have taken really good care of that machine. I’m sure it will serve someone well in the future.
GLWS


----------



## ddickey

5MT TS and 4MT HS?


----------



## Janderso

You have a Grizzly too right?
One can't be without.
Nice lathe you have for sale. Now that I have spent over $1,000 on my 77 year old SB 13" to get it the way I want it, you decide to sell this.
Oh well, you will sell it in a hurry.


----------



## westerner

Very nice! I have been looking hard at lathes for sale in my area- Arizona- and I must say this- "that lathe would go VERY quickly for that price in this area. Around here, what you get for that kind of money is 25 yr old Asian stuff, rode hard and put away wet.  Or a "restored" SB with no tooling.


----------



## tweinke

Wish I was closer!


----------



## ddickey

Tweinke,
There is a decent looking Standard Modern in MPLS I looked at. It's still there and the price was dropped.


----------



## Glenn Brooks

Janseroso,

Actually, the Grizzly is an older mill/drill.  I do have a SB Fourteen that is more or less my go to lathe nowadays, and an old 1919 Dalton 7x36.  Love that lathe for small stuff.  Also a so far non operable SB 9 that I  hope to place in service this summer - once I free up some space where the Utilathe now sits.  To many machines, not enuf time...

Glenn


----------

